# Where are you going this weekend ....?



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So the weather forecast is looking mighty fine ....

Go on make me jealous where are you going?

Greenie  

PS am wondering cos am nosey and DABS has nobbed off to Germany without me!


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We're going to try out Unity Bream Sands, Somerset.
Cheaper than last weekends CC Rally, 

WelshTust


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Where??*

If we could get leave of absence from New Cross Hospital just about anywhere in the van would do.
Val is coming to the end of her daily treatment after a 6 week run.
We are going stir crazy. Still as long as it works.

Steve


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Going to Betsy Coed for the week!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Pneumatician hope it goes well.

Must be looking fantastic weather as Drew has booked a days holiday - not often happens!

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Awww sweetheart....

Going up your neck of the woods for the weekend. Travelling Thursday to the CCC Boroughbridge, dental appointment on Friday - YUK!

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As I hit the big 60 on Saturday, we are booked into a swanky hotel just off Oxford Street. London Eye for last flight on Friday night, retail therapy on Saturday and Jersey Boys on Saturday night.
Missing you?...not this weekend.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

GerryD remember 60 is the new 40.
I can`t wait until december for mine :lol: 

Weekend at Silverstone for moto gp

Tuesday off to Assen for Dutch GP.

Won`t be the same without Rossi.

Dave p


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Going to Aberdovey for a windsurfing demo weekend.
Forcast seems similar to last year - gorgeous sun and NO WIND.
Ideal for making sandcastles then.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Going to Silverstone for the Moto GP as well, it wont be the same without Rossi but looking forward to 3 days of Bikes and sunshine.

dangerous 8)


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Wish I was going to Assen as well...................... 8O


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Two nights wild camping at Victoria Bridge near Tyndrum. Two Munros planned for Saturday


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I won't be going anywhere!!!!!!!
Some stupid football match on and it's ruined all my restdays?
James


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Football for me too,just love it.
Please enjoy your w/e


Les


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We are going to Kinvarra, Co Galway, on the edge of the Burren. Weather is amazing here too so fingers crossed that it holds!

http://www.sowaar.com/wallpapers/co...d_wallpapers/Kinvara, Galway Bay, Ireland.jpg

Ca


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Friday, off to the Bath & West showground for the Land Rover show,
Then Sunday, to Dover and the ferry for Ypres IRC rally next week,, 

Tough job, but someone has to do it


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi off to the The Midsummer Great Escape at Prestwold Hall, so here's hoping for good weather.  

Surprised their's no rally from here.

Olley


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Off to Blackmore CC site near Malvern on Friday for a long weekend.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Be carefull at Midsummer someone always dies there.

dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thread moved to "Chit Chat" at the request of Rally Staff.

It is not an informal meet, so does not belong in that forum


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Going to meet the yorkshire lasses saga louts :lol: to plan and discuss our nexct trips away, thats Saturday, meeting up with niece on Sunday, cleaning van on Monday for John's first trip away without me. Then when he gets back i go without him , it's all go.
Sue


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We too are off to the Midsummer Great Escape at Prestwold Hall. Hope it turns out better that our 1st ever sortie at Easter (when we got burgled at Portsmouth). 

Especially looking forward to Queen B.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Where??*



pneumatician said:


> If we could get leave of absence from New Cross Hospital just about anywhere in the van would do.
> Val is coming to the end of her daily treatment after a 6 week run.
> We are going stir crazy. Still as long as it works.
> 
> Steve


Oh, I know how you feel. Our plans for the next few months are also dependant on New Cross Hospital, as Pat will be starting chemo there, in the next few days. 
I hope Val's treatment is a success and your able to get away soon. 
Lesley


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Going on C&CC rally with S .Lincs DA, on a village site just outstide Newark. 

Busy weekend with lots of activities arranged especially for the youngsters. 

Hope the weather holds, Sunday not looking too hopeful. 

No TV so no footie, shame!! :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Long weekend in/around Scourie.
We plan to nip up a few hills 8)


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Going to Croft race circuit (nr Darlington) for the weekend as the British Touring Cars are in town.

Usually ends up raining in mid June up there!

Ben


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Off to Silverstone for weekend for the MotorGP. Looks like great weather.  

Pammy


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Going to Lyme Regis in MH and then on Sunday evening flying up to Aberdeen to visit family.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Brown Moor C.C Site, Hawes which will include a stroll to the Green Dragon at Hardraw  .

Val


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We have been travelling through Normandy on our way down to Brittany. We have visited soe of the landing beaches and museums and this was very interesting. We are going down to St Lo and hope that the weather improves as we have had very severe high winds. 

Steve & Ann teensvan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Where??*



patnles said:


> pneumatician said:
> 
> 
> > If we could get leave of absence from New Cross Hospital just about anywhere in the van would do.
> ...


Good Luck to you Pat and Val as I know only to well what that means--your life on hold as Mine was last year.
Hope you are able to get back to M/Homing again Im making up for it this year. :wink:

I cant get away this weekend as my Brother is visiting so cant wait for next week when I will be at Wateringbury with the Kent MCC.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Off to Stanford Hall to look at a field full of Mk1 & Mk2 Ford Escorts! 

I ought to take my Escort with me but since we're going in the MH and I won't take 2 vehicles I'll be looking at other peoples cars!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Off to Cornwall for 10 days and then New Forest for 3 nights, cleaning the van out tomorrow!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh dear! We will be home tomorrow night after two weeks! Went to Luxembourg, then Germany, then Switzerland, then Italian lakes, then France and oh dear.....back home on Friday night!!! Had glorious two weeks away....! Need to win the Lotto....can do this travelling thing in our apartment all the time!! Just go where the sun is shining!!


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Brecon (Brynich CC) for the w/e and on Sunday Epynt Hillclimb with the TVR (and other TVRs too)!!


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

House sold,

Redundency taken,

Van loaded,

Ferry booked,(0800 monday norfolk lines)

Dont have to be back till late august,

We have had a taxing 18 months (cancer) and now we plan to make the most off life.....we have been very lucky......and thanks to the good people on MHF and reading of some of the sad situations of some members we are taking the bull by the todger!!! :lol: 


Hope to meet some of you lovely people on our slow way to croatia and back through slovinia/dolomies.

All the best for the summer.

Darren and Clare


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

After 2 mad months away we are on our way home for the weekend, hope you have better weather than we did in France Teensvan, we may have crossed paths with you, we were on our way up from Britany into Normandy until yesterday, those winds were strong  

Tina & Glenn


----------

